# Rap Music



## 87 (Jul 26, 2008)

do think like rap music, or do you think it is garbage?

It _was_ great but all the good guys died or retired


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

Honestly, I like _some_ rap music, but most of it is garbage made by people who think they're all that, and need to improve their image by singing songs about how good or pimpin' they are.

But right now, good rap music is dead.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 26, 2008)

This is not a debate...

Also, I refuse to answer the question. It's ridiculous to say you hate a genre.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Help yourself to Nibbles; he was our favourite hamster but it's what he would've wanted. 

-MOVES TO ENTERTAINMENT- :|


----------



## Eevee (Jul 26, 2008)

for the most part I don't give a crap about genre

but I can't stand obnoxious douchebags with far too great a sense of unwarranted self-importance

this group just happens to have a lot of overlap with rap artists


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 26, 2008)

It tends to be crap. That's all I can say.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 26, 2008)

There's, what, one or two rap songs I can stand?

It's really annoying when someone has all their windows down and is playing rap music really loud. 

NOT EVERYONE WANTS TO HEAR IT


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate rap. Or, at least, the rap that is popular today. Craaaappp.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

While I'm not the biggest fan, I will say I actively listen to it. But in recent times it really has kind of fallen.


			
				87 said:
			
		

> It was great but all the good guys died or retired


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 26, 2008)

Nigger rap is awful, hiphop is good.

Listen to Aesop Rock or Nas you fucks.


----------



## 87 (Jul 27, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Nigger rap is awful, hiphop is good.
> 
> Listen to Aesop Rock or Nas you fucks.


won the thread


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 27, 2008)

I generally dislike rap music not because of "offensive lyrics" or because "it's commercialised", but purely because it doesn't sound appealing to me. The repetitive beats and mumbled lyrics could be high art for all I care, it just doesn't sound good to me. For similar reasons, I also dislike a good deal of classical music - the way it sounds just doesn't appeal.

What I dislike even more than rap, however, is smarmy adolescents with their "rap is crap without the c amirite?" bullshit, and even worse than that is the homophobia/racism/sexism brigades. _I don't care if rappers are singing about slappin' hoes and lynchin' fags, just grow a spine and turn off the damn radio if you're that offended._


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 27, 2008)

It's getting hot in herre...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> What I dislike even more than rap, however, is smarmy adolescents with their "rap is crap without the c amirite?" bullshit, and even worse than that is the homophobia/racism/sexism brigades. _I don't care if rappers are singing about slappin' hoes and lynchin' fags, just grow a spine and turn off the damn radio if you're that offended._


Agreed.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 27, 2008)

It's ok, I guess. Sometimes it's kinda pointless and stupid.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

"Pointless"? How can music have or not have a point?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

It's like any other form of art. There's always someone who argues that it doesn't have a point.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

Art doesn't need a point. Anyone who says so is an idiot.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

"Yo yo yo girls girls guns guns violence violence yo yo yo"

^The typical modern rap song.

In short: No.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> "Yo yo yo girls girls guns guns violence violence yo yo yo"
> 
> ^The typical modern rap song.


I thought we as a society evolved past shallow generalizations and stereotypes. Apparently not.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

I said 'typical'. nearly every single rap song I have heard in my past few years has been something along those rather boring lines. I never said 'every rap song is like this'.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 27, 2008)

I remember when I being driven to a school event, the kid who was driving me kept playing rap music. *shudder* Of course, it was the bad stuff (I haven't heard the 'good' stuff, but I'm sure it's not utter crap). It was pretty much like this: (Letters stand swears)

f, f, f, f, f, motherf, motherf, f, f, f, motherf, etc.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 27, 2008)

> (Letters stand swears)
> 
> f, f, f, f, f, motherf, motherf, f, f, f, motherf, etc.


also by the way the censors have been switched off so you can swear all you fucking like :3


----------



## 87 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I said 'typical'. nearly every single rap song I have heard in my past few years has been something along those rather boring lines. I never said 'every rap song is like this'.


so why didn't you state that in the post instead of making yourself look like an ass?


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 27, 2008)

There are a few that have some credibility, such as Aesop Rock, and, a bit more popular, Flobots - however, most popular rap is a guy singing about his various sexual conquests and bragging about his manhood.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 28, 2008)

Snoop-a-loop is my idol.

Rap isn't typically bad, if it comes on I don't (usually) change it. However if it just feels like its dragging on and the lyrics and rhythm aren't actually going anywhere, then I dislike the particular song.

Also I don't really like the culture that seems to swarm around this particular genre, but that doesn't make it bad music, does it?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Art doesn't need a point. Anyone who says so is an idiot.


ok I just drew a circle with a pen THIS IS ART LOL

of course art needs a fucking point and theme otherwise I can call a turd art


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Altmer said:


> ok I just drew a circle with a pen THIS IS ART LOL


The only thing wrong with that is it (likely) too absolutely no effort.

_Art doesn't need to have a point_.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> The only thing wrong with that is it (likely) too absolutely no effort.
> 
> _Art doesn't need to have a point_.


i'm pretty sure you're into modern art and avant-garde then are you

this in contrast to most rap music which is modern filth


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't really like avant-garde or modern art, but it's still as much art as what I _do_ like.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I don't really like avant-garde or modern art, but it's still as much art as what I _do_ like.


to me it's an excuse to be pretentious


----------

